
Show HN: resume.md: a Markdown resume - williamsmj
https://mike.place/2020/resume.md/
======
asicsp
See also markdeep [0] which extends markdown, has various templates including
resume and commands are mentioned to get pdf version from command line.

[0] [https://casual-effects.com/markdeep/](https://casual-
effects.com/markdeep/)

------
maps7
Cool, I might try that out tomorrow. The link
[https://jsonresume.org/themes/](https://jsonresume.org/themes/) doesn't seem
to work by the way.

